# POR replacement



## GABBA110360 (16/1/17)

it seems por is not long for the brew place what are your thoughts on a replacement ?


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/17)

Not a replacement for that exact hop but these are way better:

Magnum
Warrior
Summit
Columbus
Centennial 
Simcoe


----------



## crowmanz (16/1/17)

They got super pride? 

http://www.hops.com.au/products/super-pride


----------



## GABBA110360 (16/1/17)

Pratty1 said:


> Not a replacement for that exact hop but these are way better:
> 
> Magnum
> Warrior
> ...


I've got super pride will probably try it
this is to replace por in a coopers style pale ale


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/17)

Its a bit like saying " What can replace proper Czech SAAZ with..."


----------



## labels (16/1/17)

From YCH hops,

"Possibly the cleanest bittering hop when used at 60 minutes plus. When used as a flavouring hop, 20-10mins, you will recognise the classic Australian lager flavour of Victoria Bitter, for example, and to a lesser extent Fosters and Crown."

Although many people here will knock POR and basically put it the bottom of their list for hops, I've had some stunning results from POR in both lagers and ales and without the typical 'tastes like VB' flavour. Obviously, it depends on how you use them and to what degree. Certainly wouldn't brew an IPA with them but for your Coopers clone in which the flavour profile is yeast driven, hops tend to take a back step, Both Magnum and Warrior are very good neutral bittering hops although Cluster is probably a closer substitute


----------



## quadbox (16/1/17)

Super pride works fine. It's what I use in my coopers sparkling clones. Come to that, isnt it what COOPERS are using these days?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/17)

labels said:


> Although many people here will knock POR and basically put it the bottom of their list for hops,


Yes,........The fools

POR is awesome when used correctly


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (16/1/17)

labels said:


> From YCH hops,
> 
> "Possibly the cleanest bittering hop when used at 60 minutes plus.


Yep, POR as first wort hops with 90min boil = the duck's nuts IMO.

This is my go-to base for any ale other than a Belgian golden.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/1/17)

POR FWH FTW.


----------

